# Anyone in the UK use Maxis Tools?



## doedgo (Aug 14, 2008)

*Don, please do not spam us anymore. Buy an ad like a decent company should. You've done this every couple of months, now it's time to knock it off. *


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

honestly, never seen them advertised. we use nylon draw wire or steel draw wire. If you wanted a free review send us a sample.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

What Sparkie said x 2
Never seen them, never used them, never heard of them


----------

